# Using Currenciesdirect.com to transfer money from US



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. I've seen threads on Wise (formerly TransferWise) but has anybody used Currenciesdirect.com? If so, how's their fx rate (specifically USDEuro) and are they trustworthy/easy to use? Merci beaucoup. 

https://www.currenciesdirect.com/en/?afflno=A02788&assetid=0000108


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They're highly rated on the sites that compare FX companies - such as this one: Best International Payment - Send Payments Internationally

Each FX outfit has their own pluses and minuses (as you'll see in the various reviews). Currencies Direct is noted for transfers to and from the UK. But the first step is to define what your requirements are in terms of currencies, amounts to be transferred, what level of guidance or assistance you need or want, etc.


----------



## Antibes (Feb 18, 2021)

DC12345 said:


> Hi. I've seen threads on Wise (formerly TransferWise) but has anybody used Currenciesdirect.com? If so, how's their fx rate (specifically USDEuro) and are they trustworthy/easy to use? Merci beaucoup.
> 
> https://www.currenciesdirect.com/en/?afflno=A02788&assetid=0000108


I use them for a monthly transfer and have done for 10 years. It is UK to Euro, sorry not USA, but always found their exchange rate to be comparable and never had a problem with Service. Their Mobile app is pretty good and easy to use too.


----------

